# Surge is the biggest troll



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Last night I headed out right before the big hockey game ended. I was in a 3x surge and the game had 35 seconds left. 
About twenty seconds after the game ended the surge suddenly dissapears ALL TOGETHER. It didn't go down to say 1.5x or anything.

My suspicion is:
uber is using surge to get a bunch of drivers to a certain area. Once they get that to happen, they end surge so the passengers are happy and don't pay surge prices. Since the drivers are already there they accept the non surge rides. Uber wins, passengers win, and the drivers are ****ed with a pineapple.

Also,
After 10:20PM last night in the DC market I could not see the surge zones. It said Surge pricing but there was no red yellow or orange anywhere on the map, but I was picking up surge fares.

Uber off.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Surge chasers are the biggest trolls and ruin it for those already there. You need to learn to hang just outside the surge border so it continues to surge and rise. You will still get pings and it is worth the little extra drive to get them.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Luckily, I don't chase surges especially in the DC/Baltimore market as they go away in minutes.
Having said that the 3x surge came while I was in it. And it was there for a good 15 minutes and as soon as the game ended it dropped off.

That just seems very fishy to me.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> Luckily, I don't chase surges especially in the DC/Baltimore market as they go away in minutes.
> Having said that the 3x surge came while I was in it. And it was there for a good 15 minutes and as soon as the game ended it dropped off.
> 
> That just seems very fishy to me.


Probably started because of anticipation and ended because of all the surge chasers.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Surge is DEF manipulated by UBER!! I'm totally convinced.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

The same places go into surge at the same time every night in this suburb of DC. It is always 3x...it was red for about three hours straight and there was not one Uber car there but me. Not one request....

The airport never surges and neither do our malls. Weird.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i used to chase surges, but 95% of the time by the time I get there, it's over. 

In DC market, I just stay around DC/Georgetown area since they had surges the most. I sit around in between rides, i can usually score a surge ride or 2. Also they get busy enough i usually wait 5 minutes and a new ping will show up. 

You'll realize you waste more money chasing surges than actually just stay in one area.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

NEVER chase surges. I learned that very quickly!


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Quit taking the non-surge rides n you wont be so pissed off. I dont think anyone should be taking non surge anyway.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

limepro Swordfish docswife onefuctubersheep

I decided to take a look @ each of your city's rates.

Dallas --> $0.90/mile & $0.15/min
LA --> $0.90/mile & $0.18/min
Baltimore --> $1.05/mile & $0.15/min
Miami --> $0.95/mile & $0.16/min
DC --> $1.02/mile & $0.20/min

The fact any of you are willing to drive UberX @ these BS rates is ludicrous. It conveys why Uber thought it was ok to drop the rates to produce slave like fares. There will always be a neanderthal willing to drive @ a loss while depreciating their car and receiving condescending insults from these entitled pax.

Our Atlanta rates are the same as Miami & I don't hit the road unless there is a* 1.5x *surge or higher as that is the only way I make a profit. Especially since Uber removed most of our flat rate trips such as to & from the airport.

Am glad onefuctubersheep seems to be the only one w/ some sense in the head as he/she doesn't take a non-surge fare. If EVERY driver did this, the rates will be back to a reasonable amount


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> limepro Swordfish docswife onefuctubersheep
> 
> I decided to take a look @ each of your city's rates.
> 
> ...


Lol most of my fares are surge, I work roughly 10 hours a week for $200+, I also refuse to do this when traffic is bad or drunks are out. The real suckers are those that do this full time.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> limepro Swordfish docswife onefuctubersheep
> 
> I decided to take a look @ each of your city's rates.
> 
> ...


Hey smarty pants -

Check my posts....I do NOT drive for. 90 a mile. Surge only!!!


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Let me further elaborate, my car is also 9 years old with 169,080 miles on it. Don't plan on selling it either. It's going to my teenager.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> Lol most of my fares are surge, I work roughly 10 hours a week for $200+, I also refuse to do this when traffic is bad or drunks are out. The real suckers are those that do this full time.


Yea, any1 that does Uber full time needs to reconsider wat they are doing w/ their life. As a college student, doing Uber only part-time has deemed most of my weekends non-existent for outings & clubing. But it's a sacrifice I make to pay the bills.

But am NOT so desperate that I will pick up pax in a 15' Honda Accord for *$0.95*/mile 



docswife said:


> Hey smarty pants -
> 
> Check my posts....I do NOT drive for. 90 a mile. Surge only!!!


Glad to see some ppl such as urself still know the difference btw driving @ a loss and driving for profit...

Most of these drivers clearly are on the border line of being homeless to be driving at these BS rates



docswife said:


> Let me further elaborate, my car is also 9 years old with 169,080 miles on it. Don't plan on selling it either. It's going to my teenager.


Ok in that case depreciation doesn't apply to u. It just a matter of ur gas & the value of ur time...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i dont chase a surge but if im near the border of one why not head that way slowly? and yes once i get in surge gone , lol or im in a surge and get all kinds of pings outside it. smh, imo it comes and goes too quickly, pax only have to wait a min or so and its gone briefly most of the time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i dont chase a surge but if im near the border of one why not head that way slowly? and yes once i get in surge gone , lol or im in a surge and get all kinds of pings outside it. smh, imo it comes and goes too quickly, pax only have to wait a min or so and its gone briefly most of the time.


I go to the border of one, you don't have to be in it to receive pings from it thus preserving the illusion of no drivers a bit longer.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

docswife said:


> Hey smarty pants -
> 
> Check my posts....I do NOT drive for. 90 a mile. Surge only!!!


Hmmm. I didn't know Dallas had lots of lucrative surges.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Then you don't know the Dallas market very well...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

docswife said:


> Then you don't know the Dallas market very well...


Looks like I've spotted another uber shill. Ms Randy Spears.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> The same places go into surge at the same time every night in this suburb of DC. It is always 3x...it was red for about three hours straight and there was not one Uber car there but me. Not one request....
> 
> The airport never surges and neither do our malls. Weird.


DCA surges 50% of the time. Doesn't last long tho.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> Surge chasers are the biggest trolls and ruin it for those already there. You need to learn to hang just outside the surge border so it continues to surge and rise. You will still get pings and it is worth the little extra drive to get them.


^totally agreed.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Looks like I've spotted another uber shill. Ms Randy Spears.


I'm having no issues with "lucrative surges".


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

see my attached. this is how uber surge teased me. happen to me twice.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, you DO realize you can't be sitting in a surge zone furthest away from the action and expect to get a ping? The system is delayed most times so the drivers the closest will get the surge trips.


----------

